# How to Heat Press a polo shirt nape (back of neck)?



## superque (Sep 28, 2008)

I am looking for advice on how to heat press a small design on the nape of a polo collar shirt just below the collar line (like where Underarmour places it's logo). 

The problem is that the seam above the transfer attaching the collar to the shirt sometimes gets in the way of good even heating. I've experimented with using a folded towel under the seam to level the surface while putting only the corner of the platen into the neck of the shirt. I've even thought about (but haven't tried) using an iron for such a small transfer. 

Everything I've tried ruins (creases) the collar during the press. Anyone have a collar-saving way to do this type of press?

Thanks.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

A cap press would do the trick nicely. If you do not have access to one, I have used a teflon pillow to raise the area I wanted printed a bit higher so as not to affect the rest of the garment.

Katrina


----------



## superque (Sep 28, 2008)

I wish I had a cap press  but why does the pillow have to be Teflon? There shouldn't be any "sticking" issues should there? The transfer's only in contact with the back of the garment. If not, would a small pillow with an ironing board cover on it work the same?


----------



## superque (Sep 28, 2008)

Also, I see you're in Atlanta. Do you know of any local vendors that have JPSS, Plastisol or any other supplies for heat press transfers? FYI I've found Wasatch (http://wasatchT.com) is inside the perimeter and has pretty good pricing on shirts, bags etc..

TJ Pride


----------

